# Fire Basket



## smurf assassin (May 21, 2014)

haven't been on for a while but can someone give some advice on where i can get some EML for a fire basket, looked everywhere but can't find any reasonably priced.

Just started on my UDS and looking to get this project done by end of july. 

will post pics later.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 21, 2014)

Well Hello.  I thought you dropped of the earth.  Glad to have you back!  When I first read I thought you were looking for Elm.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   So after a reread I assume you mean what we call expanded metal back in the States ( another translation confusion ).  What I have found for such things is that many metal dealers want you to buy a whole sheet but that well know auction website offers pretty good deals for small quantity orders.  Hope this helps.  Glad to see you again.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (May 22, 2014)

I'm in the same boat Smurf. They have some full sheets at our local scrapyard but it's quite a light gauge, probably ok for grill racks but maybe too thin and too small a mesh size for a fire basket. I'm gonna call by a fabrication shop nearby and see if they have any offcuts, got to be worth a case of beer to them ?


----------



## smurf assassin (May 24, 2014)

thanks for the response guys, i've managed to find this 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EML-Expan...ss-Steel-/221008131400?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

and i found this video on youtube



gonna order in a bout a week, still got to burn out my drum but have to wait for some dry weather as i have a lot of broken fence panels to burn.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 26, 2014)

Hello.  Being stainless it should work fine.  We want some picts of that build when you get time.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smurf assassin (May 26, 2014)

Will post pics but can't do any for a while, weather and all. Also gotta wait for the kids to go back to school before I can get going again.


----------

